# Hypothyroid vs Adrenal Fatigue



## angelina (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Everybody  I m new here, I hope I m in the right place.

I got this info :
*DIFFERENCES BETWEEN HYPOTHYROIDISM & ADRENAL FATIGUE.*

Is it right for us to have both Hypothyroidism and Adrenal Fatigue, becoz I hv most of the symptoms from both sides. I m Hypothyroid, 2nd Adrenal Insufficiency, Hypopituitary, Diabetes Insipidus becoz of pit malfunction.

Blood work done, Endo said all pit hormones are low, I cannot remember the numbers.

Most of the time, I would find it difficult to optimize both Levo and HC and I end up having symptoms.

Pls advise.

*HYPOTHYROIDISM*
* Fatigue- all day long
* Feels relatively same all day long
* Foods- prefers sugary foods with caffeine
* Low basal body temperature
* Intolerance to cold
* Hair loss- scalp, brows
* Dry skin
* Stubborn constipation
* Loss of outer 1/3 of eyebrows
* Can't increase stamina
* Depression mores constant
* Hypoglycemia not as marked
* Energy more constantly low
* Cravings for sweets, refined CHO's or high energy food that don't require digestion. (adding protein often decreases sweet cravings)
* Addition of salt doesn't change symptoms
* Crashes by 9.30pm at night
* No second wind at 11pm
* Time they get up makes no difference
* Cardiac- bradycardia most common sign
* Weight gain (not always present & not related to calorie intake)
* Weight distribution- hips & thighs
* Weight loss-very difficult without treatment
* Menstruation- heavy & longer
* Estrogen/progesterone therapy may increase symptoms if thyroid is not treated

*ADRENAL FATIGUE*
* Fatigue- early morning & mid-afternoon
* Feels worse in AM & best after 6pm
* Foods- prefer fats & protein with caffeine
* Body temperature low if severe
* Not as extreme
* Yes in men on lateral calf
* Dry skin
* Mild constipation, often alternates with diarrhea
* Normal eyebrows
* Stamina varies, often within day
* Depression more intermittent
* Hypoglycemia-especially under stress
* Diurnal energy patterns
* Cravings for salt or salty foods, or high fats, with protein & caffeine
* Addition of salt improves symptoms
* Frequently tired at 9.30pm, but can push themselves through
* Second wind at 11pm is frequent
* Often feels better if can sleep until 9am
* Cardiac- can have lower volume & weaker contraction if severe
* Weight gain- not always present could be loss instead can be calorie related
* Weight distribution- abdominal apron
* Weight loss-usually decreases gradually with exercise, decreased stress & CHO intake
* Menstruation- heavy onset, often lighter by 3-4th day or may skip 3-4th & return on 5th day
* Estrogen/ progesterone therapy may help some but doesn't change AF symptoms


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

angelina said:


> Hi Everybody  I m new here, I hope I m in the right place.
> 
> I got this info :
> *DIFFERENCES BETWEEN HYPOTHYROIDISM & ADRENAL FATIGUE.*
> ...


Angelina.............welcome to the board!!! Gosh, that is some list. You don't sound like you feel very well?

I have this wonderful site that I am very very fond of and would like to share it with you for I believe it will help. Dr. Rind is awesome...........
http://www.drrind.com/therapies/metabolic-therapy

He is an ACE when it comes to the complexity of thyroid disease and adrenal exhaustion.

Let me know if this helps in any way.

Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## angelina (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you Andros. Dr Rind's article isss interesting.

I am reading it bit by bit....the brain fog is making me very slow trying to understand each sentences. I had to stop after few sentences, then continue after 51-10 mins.

*Most people have a mixture of poor thyroid and poor adrenal function rather than purely one or the other, and therefore a mixture of symptoms.*

That answered my 'confusion'.

I must keep continue reading.

Thank you again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

angelina said:


> Thank you Andros. Dr Rind's article isss interesting.
> 
> I am reading it bit by bit....the brain fog is making me very slow trying to understand each sentences. I had to stop after few sentences, then continue after 51-10 mins.
> 
> ...


You are very very welcome. Now tell me. What thyroxine replacement are you on and how much per day. When were you diagnosed and how were you diagnosed?

Are you on anything for adrenal support?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow! I don't have any more information for you as you seem to be very well versed, but I just wanted to offer my support! I'm sorry you're feeling bad and I hope you get some resolution soon.

Hillary


----------



## angelina (Feb 10, 2010)

Andros, Hillary, Thank you for the support.

The list - I got it from google. I don't hv all the symptoms but most it.

It's all started with the Diabetes Insipidus 5 yrs ago. Done the Deprivation Test, after 7 hrs, I got my life back after a desmopressin shot.

Then had the ITT for the pit adrenal. After 25 min blood sugar went down to 1.4mmol/L and passed out.

Besides DDAVP for DI, Oestrogen Progesterone for Amenorrhea, I am on Levothyroxine 0.05mg/day, HC 20mg/day and 10mg in late afternoon if necessary.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

angelina said:


> Andros, Hillary, Thank you for the support.
> 
> The list - I got it from google. I don't hv all the symptoms but most it.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmmmmm; when you mentioned amenorrhea, it made me wonder if you have ever had your ferritin checked. Ferritin is the protein that stores iron for cellular uptake and if low, can account for some of your sufferings including the amenorrhea. Your CBC can come back fine w/o a single indication the the patient might be anemic. Ferritin is the way to go on that. It should be 50 to 100. Please see if you can get that lab test.

Here you can read all about it.......
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

When did you last have thyroid labs done?? That is a very very low dose of Levothyroxine. That would be about .50 mcgs? Is that correct?

Thyroid malfunction. An underactive thyroid gland (hypothyroidism) commonly causes menstrual irregularities, including amenorrhea. Thyroid disorders can also cause an increase or decrease in the production of prolactin - a reproductive hormone generated by your pituitary gland. An altered prolactin level can affect your hypothalamus and disrupt your menstrual cycle. 
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/amenorrhea/ds00581/dsection=causes


----------



## angelina (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi again,

CBC was done many years ago and it was found anemia. I was given iron pills for few years (can't remember), things were improved. Then I stopped taking it when I moved to new place with my family. I'll try to ask ferritin test with the hospital here.

Thyroid labs done mid last year. Levo - sorry, maybe I wrote it wrongly, it is 0.5mg

Thank you for the sites....I will go through it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

angelina said:


> Hi again,
> 
> CBC was done many years ago and it was found anemia. I was given iron pills for few years (can't remember), things were improved. Then I stopped taking it when I moved to new place with my family. I'll try to ask ferritin test with the hospital here.
> 
> ...


You did not write your dose wrong; I just wanted to see how many mcgs. and it is 50 mcgs. which is a very low starting dose. How long have you been on this dose?

Whoa; see there? How much you want to bet you are anemic again? Do get that Ferritin test. It is finite. Ferritin should be 50 to 100; closer to 100 for best results.


----------



## angelina (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm seeing the Endos. The 50mcg Levo - it's been 4 years now. I'll ask them whether I can up the dose. I'll also ask about the ferritin test.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

angelina said:


> I'm seeing the Endos. The 50mcg Levo - it's been 4 years now. I'll ask them whether I can up the dose. I'll also ask about the ferritin test.


Oh, my goodness! Have you had labs during these 4 years to see where your TSH, FT3 and FT4 are at?

Glad you are seeing the endos.


----------

